

In-depth on how SSDs really work - sp332
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/06/inside-the-ssd-revolution-how-solid-state-disks-really-work/

======
dan1234
Probably the most in depth article on SSDs I've come across. The part about
SandForce controllers was particularly enlightening.

